# Sportmans Warehouse



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Closing 25 sores and selling 15 .  Heard that on the radio . 4 in Utah will remain .


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

It sure would be nice if they would stock to stores in Utah!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk_horn said:


> It sure would be nice if they would stock to stores in Utah!


http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5823567
That now finally makes some sense...stock ownership did not ever change and will not, they will simply close those 23 and sell the 15 to the Canadian coop, so that is why they still can't get jack squat of inventory in. The original news was that the company or its stock was sold to the Canadian entity.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So do you think they will finally get some stuff in?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> So do you think they will finally get some stuff in?


I seriously doubt it. The fact that they are closing stores is an ominous sign of serious financial issues, as such it is likely that they are seriously delinquent with vendors who certainly will not go out of their way to ship them products in high demand from all customers... Hopefully they can pull out of this, but it will not be a quick recovery.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If they don't get their supply chained fixed soon I fear they may completely go under. I know a lot of folks have quit shopping there already due the empty shelves.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

to bad about the folks loosing jobs. i could only imagine how crappy that would be to be sent packing like that!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

found this !!

new owner
by Laura Gunderson, The Oregonian
Wednesday March 11, 2009, 6:29 PM

UFA Co-operative Limited, a Canadian based company, bought four Sportsman's Warehouse stores in Portland, Vancouver, Salem and Bend this week. The previous owner, Sportsman's Warehouse, which continues to operate a store in Medford, confirmed Wednesday that UFA won't accept previously sold gift cards -- news that isn't sitting well with local consumers.
The goods news for local anglers, hunters and outdoors fans is that struggling sporting goods retailer Sportsman's Warehouse has sold 15 of its stores -- including four in Oregon and Southwest Washington -- to a well-financed Canadian company.

The bad news is the new owner won't honor Sportsman's Warehouse gift cards.

Jeremy Sage, a spokesman for Utah-based Sportsman's Warehouse, said that new owner UFA Co-Operative Limited made the decision Tuesday not to honor the cards. Calls late Tuesday to the retailer's stores now owned by UFA in Vancouver, Salem, Bend and Southeast Portland found confused employees who weren't sure whether the cards would be valid. Some admitted they were concerned because they owned a few, too.

Sage couldn't say how many Oregonians own the cards, but said there were "a significant number" in circulation.

Mt. Bachelor stops taking Joe's passes

Sportsman's Warehouse customers aren't the only ones finding out that they may be in for a hassle.

Joe's Sports & Outdoors, which filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection last week, had been selling discounted five-pack and one-day Mt. Bachelor Ski Resort passes. However, the ski resort recently stopped accepting the passes as Joe's payments to the ski resort were delayed through the bankruptcy process, John Mangan, a Joe's spokesman.

Mangan said Wednesday, however, that skiers and snowboarders who bought the passes can receive a refund if they return them to any Joe's store.

The Oregon Attorney General's Office said it would accept consumer complaints (1-877-877-9392; www.doj.state.or.us) if Mt. Bachelor continues to refuse the tickets and consumers are unable to get a refund.

UFA, a Calgary-based company with 120,000 members and reported annual sales of $1.8 billion, confirmed Wednesday its purchase of the Sportsman's Warehouse stores in the Northwest but would not comment on the gift card issue.

"I'd never heard of UFA, but this makes me feel very poorly about them," said Paul Lenroot, who received three $100 Sportsman's cards for Christmas.

The Milwaukie man plans to use the cards at the Medford store. But if he buys a gun as he'd intended, he'll have to drive there as the retailer can't ship firearms.

"It's very inconvenient," he said, "but I want to get these cards spent as fast as possible because I'm just not sure what's going to happen."

The Oregon Attorney General's Office said gift card laws generally obligate issuers to honor them. However, if the issuer sells its company or stores and makes no provision for fulfilling the cards, "consumers may be in trouble," said Tony Green, an agency spokesman.

Rumors have swirled on Oregon's angling and hunting blogs in recent weeks that the deal between Sportsman's Warehouse and UFA had hit a snag. In November UFA announced plans to buy a majority interest in Sportsman's. However, after due-diligence and the U.S. economy's continued slowdown, UFA said in a statement Wednesday that it opted to buy only 15 of the retailer's 60 stores.

Sportsman's Warehouse, based in Midvale, Utah, announced Tuesday it had sold the 15 stores in Oregon, Washington, Idaho and Montana, and that it planned to liquidate 23 others to reduce its debt.

The sporting goods retailer will continue to operate its store in Medford.

Sage, the Sportsman's spokesman, said his company's stores will continue to honor the cards. A customer can visit a UFA owned store locally, see what they want to buy and order over the phone or with help from a store employee.

"We're still a viable option for customers," Sage said of Sportsman's remaining 25 stores.

-- Laura Gunderson: 503-221-8378; [email protected]


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Sportsmans Warehouse*

I know some one who works at a Sportsman warehouse in Idaho and he told me 3-4 months ago that they were out of tons of items because they were on Credit hold with the vendors .


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Sportsmans Warehouse*



RobK said:


> I know some one who works at a Sportsman warehouse in Idaho and he told me 3-4 months ago that they were out of tons of items because they were on Credit hold with the vendors .


ee
Yeap, I heard the same story from an informed employee, It will be a while before they can get restocked; if they ever manage to do it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

All I can say is that store was 100% better back in the 80's when it was a small warehouse in Midvale next to Nut & Bolt Supply. Dam* I'm old...... :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> All I can say is that store was 100% better back in the 80's when it was a small warehouse in Midvale next to Nut & Bolt Supply. Dam* I'm old...... :?


Yes you are old man :lol:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought something from there that I did not really need, just to get that soon to be worthless gift card out of my wallet. 

I am done with them, they are so worthless to me now that I am not going to even think about shopping there unless I have eliminated EVERY other source for the same item.

I ordered a pair of wading boots back in November, I have been told 7 times that they were going to be coming in "on thursday". Never seen them yet, have refiled the order 3 times. NOTHING.

I told them thanks and goodbye week before last.

They are off my list of places to shop. 
They don't have any idea of what customer service means any more anyway. Their prices on the few things they DO have, are higher than I can get similar or identical items from any number of places that actually stock them. They lie everytime I ask them when they are getting merchandise, I cannot get a straight answer out of anyone there. 
They have broken every single promise that they have made in the last year. Both personally and generally.

They won't be getting any more of my money.

Yep the old days when they were one store owned by a paranoid old bastiche were the good days after all. I actually used to work there back then. Nice discount for employees. Not much in the hourly wage dept, but I spent almost every penny I made there, IN there. Had a second job to pay the bills.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I called there on friday to talk to somebody in guns and I had to ask 6 times for guns and my wife called cabela's and she got some body right away and got are question answerd. So when sportsman picked back up I just said got my answer from cabelas thanks and hung up. it bull ****.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm old enough to remeber the first store. I bought my first fly rod there.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

It is too bad that this had to be done. I hope that it puts SW back into the Black so they don't have to keep cutting stores. 

When I go to SW or Cabela's I am not looking for custom taylored help. I go to a specialty shop for that. I go to SW to get something at a good price, knowing what I am after before I step foot in the store. Ocasionally they have not had what I was after, but by and large I get what I am after. I will sure miss them if they continue cutting stores and end up cutting the Riverdale store.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> It is too bad that this had to be done. I hope that it puts SW back into the Black so they don't have to keep cutting stores.
> 
> When I go to SW or Cabela's I am not looking for custom taylored help. I go to a specialty shop for that. I go to SW to get something at a good price, knowing what I am after before I step foot in the store. Ocasionally they have not had what I was after, but by and large I get what I am after. I will sure miss them if they continue cutting stores and end up cutting the Riverdale store.


I wont


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I wont


Good for you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> It is too bad that this had to be done. I hope that it puts SW back into the Black so they don't have to keep cutting stores.
> 
> When I go to SW or Cabela's I am not looking for custom taylored help. I go to a specialty shop for that. I go to SW to get something at a good price, knowing what I am after before I step foot in the store. Ocasionally they have not had what I was after, but by and large I get what I am after. I will sure miss them if they continue cutting stores and end up cutting the Riverdale store.


Well said, I will occasionally ask questions and opinions of the staff, but a lot of the time I know what I'm after. The current problem is they haven't often had what I needed lately.

Cutting the Riverdale store would be a big mistake from the point of view it covers the northern part of the state, it would make a lot more sense to close the Provo or Midvale stores who have to compete more closely with Cabelas due to their proximity to it.

A Riverdale store staff member told me once before the credit issues that store was in the top ten in sales, I'm pretty sure it's safe for now.

Now the question of "can Sportsman's can survive their current economic problems" remains to be seen, I hope so, I enjoy shopping 5 miles from the house instead of having to make the drive south to Cabelas, but I will make that drive more often if they don't get their act together soon.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

This ship is sinking, they filed for BK over the weekend, better use your gift cards now, if you can even find what your looking for.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

So a couple of weeks ago I finally broke down and spent money I couldn't afford on an item I did not really need, just to get that **** SW gift card which I have been carrying since Christmas, *out* of my wallet. sigh. :roll:

So on Thursday, my mother in law asks me to run down to Lake Powell and retrieve their little ski boat for them as my father in law is having some issues and can't do it himself.

She offered to pay me and cover my gas. Being unemployed, and bored out of my frikkin mind, I figured a little bit of money and a day out of town would be great.

She came over to bring me the money and the other items I needed to access the boat, and as a special bonus, she gave me a...

You guessed it...

*Sportsmans's FREAKING Warehouse GIFTCARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

God hates me.

She gave me the one for Christmas too, :|

Here we go again.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sell it on KSL or on here. Lots of us still spend cash there. How much do you want for it?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a $25 card, I would take $20 for it and grin like an idiot. Maybe less if it takes very long to find anything worth having there. Which it very well might. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Being unemployed, and bored out of my frikkin mind,


Good luck with the job hunt man, that is stressful! Let us know your field and such and you me be surprised that the forum members could help you in locating a job.

I would give you the $20 if you have a way to get it to me, probably better be used very soon, kind of scary what could happen with a BK in the works.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I am "experienced" in many areas, most of the jobs that I have had that will actually pay the bills have been in the truck driving field. I have a class A CDL but I don't have any endorsments. I usually drive class B trucks, but have driven dump and pup, class B with trailer and similar stuff that makes them class A. I have also driven cement trucks and have over 20 years of forklift experience.

Unfortunately the only companies that seem to be hiring in my line of work are all long haul trucking, and they want anywhere from 1-3 years of verifiable OTR experience of which I have NONE, or they want you fresh out of trucking school. Which I never attended.
So I have NO OTR experience and NO SEMI-Truck experience. Which leaves me holding a license that should get me a job in ANY economy and yet has proven to be worthless.
My Driving record is clean, no points, and I have only had one accident in the last 25 years and HE hit ME. It does not even appear on my record. SO...
Outside the trucking field everyone wants 24/7 availability and wants to pay next to no money for it. I have thought that I might even have to get two lower paying jobs instead of ONE that will pay the bills, but I have not even had any offers from ONE much less TWO.

As far as the card goes, where exactly are you. Or actually where are you a little LESS exactly, I am not GPS enabled at the moment and your coordinates mean nothing to me. :mrgreen: 

I could meet you somewhere if there is anyplace mutually convenient. As in not going to cost more in gas than the card is worth to either of us. hehe.

If you are anywhere near the midvale store I would even be willing to meet you THERE. It would be nice to see someone else walk around in there frustrated for a change. :twisted: 

I live out in Kearns near 5400 and Bangerter.

Alternatively, I could mail it to you. Do you have a paypal account? You could pay me via paypal and I could mail it to you just like we were on ebay. :lol: 

I am sure we could think of something. :wink: 
Shoot me a PM if you have any bright ideas.


----------

